# How an electric boat should be designed and built



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

It's not gonna make "a 3-hour cruise" but would probably be good for 30 minutes.

i wonder how the 2 counter-rotating props are driven, two motors or one?


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

With 50nm range...you can only wish that translated to 30 minutes, as that would be a 100kt speed 😛

Two motors, direct drive to each screw.


----------

